# Cooking Bud In Microwave For Snack?



## MrSensi (Jan 28, 2008)

I've heard about cooking some bud on a cracker with some cheese or some other combos in the microwave and coming up with some tasty potent snacks. Anybody actually know anything about this? Is it possible? Any recipes or suggestions? Looking for people who know, not I think you can do this or that. 

thanks dudes


----------



## starchland (Jan 31, 2008)

they are called leary cakes...after timothy leary. however I never could get it to work. I would put some cheese on a cracker and then put some green on top and put it in the microwave until the cheese was bubbling...but it never worked for me. Im thinking I didnt get it hot enough to release the thc into the oils of the cheese. not sure...let us know how you do it


----------



## Gamberro (Jan 31, 2008)

This is the nick-n-dime smoker's alternative to smoking, and it totally works! Unfortunately, most people use the microwave, but that's a big mistake; remember, cannabis is something to be worshipped and delicately cared for, not bombarded with free radioactive radicals. It can work, but not as efficiently as the way I'm about to tell you, because of the risk of weed getting vaporized in the process.
Remember, THC is fat soluble, meaning it will bond to the fatty acids in ANYTHING- absolutely-mother-fucking anything. So, you can cook cannabinols into peanut butter, milk, soy milk, beans (my dad makes a mean green chili), butter, and any form of cooking oil (hemp, olive, coconut, etc.).
I know you just want the bare facts, but there's loads of misinformation out on the Internet, and it took me five years to be really knowledgable about cooking with marijuana. I think it should be easier than that, so I'm giving you all this in the hopes that you can come up with cannabis products of your own invention, and further colour our fine subculture. The following works with peanut butter.
1) MAKE "CANNAFLOUR": Using a coffee grinder or, in larger amounts, a hemp grinder or blender, blend as much marijuana as it would take to get you pretty decently high. This amount depends entirely on what type of weed you're packin, so use stuff that you've smoked before, so that you don't misestimate. Distribute what you've got into a small bowl or shot glass. PS- make sure you check the sides and bottom of whatever you used to grind the weed. There should be a lot of dust-like residue from sticky buds and crystals that refused to just pour out. Using your finger, scoop all that yummy crystal in with the rest of the dope. It may not be much, but this stuff is PRIME for THC extraction, and you won't regret spending a couple minutes collecting it. Practice makes perfect here.
2) PREHEAT: ... oven to 330ºF.
3) MIX: While the oven's preheating, mix about an equal amount of peanut butter in with the cannaflour. Use your fingers to manipulate the big ol mess so that the cannaflour particles are pretty much evenly distributed. Assuming the bowl is oven-safe, put the mixture in the oven once it's preheated.
4) WAIT: ... anywhere from half an hour to three hours. The longer it spends in there, the more potent and healthy, but never heat it any longer than twenty hours.
5) Spread on a cracker, or whatever you like to do with peanut butter. I make a mean peanut butter sauce that I use in my stir-fries, so I'm getting high off Thai stick in Thai cuisine ^_^ Have fun!
EXTRA NOTE) I've read that consuming soy lecithin and/or turmeric at the same time increases the effects noticeably. I haven't gotten to try this out yet, but I'm planning on it tonight, so I'll let you know how that turns out.


----------



## starchland (Jan 31, 2008)

ty for the info. so 1/2 hour is enough? what determines how much thc is released? how long it is in the oven?

I think it was not enough heat that got me in the microwave.


----------



## Gamberro (Jan 31, 2008)

starchland said:


> they are called leary cakes...after timothy leary. however I never could get it to work. I would put some cheese on a cracker and then put some green on top and put it in the microwave until the cheese was bubbling...but it never worked for me. Im thinking I didnt get it hot enough to release the thc into the oils of the cheese. not sure...let us know how you do it


Chances are, the cannabinols got vaporized because they weren't actually IN the cheese until after they'd gotten to hot. Easy to remedy: melt the cheese first, then mix in the cannaflour with the cheese, just like in my PB recipe above. Again, though, I don't recommend microwaves.. they're made for heating things quickly at ridiculously high temperatures, which is the opposite of how THC should be cooked. If you do use a microwave, my friends make their ghetto cheese in 20 minutes set on medium.


----------



## Gamberro (Jan 31, 2008)

starchland said:


> ty for the info. so 1/2 hour is enough? what determines how much thc is realised? how long it is in the oven?


I'm totally going into left field with the numbers on this one, but let's say 60% of the THC is released into the peanut butter within the first 10 minutes that it reaches the target temperature. The other 40%/- gets released slowly over the next several hours, kept consistently at that temperature. The longer process also "decarbs" the THC(A), taking out all the unhealthy crap that we potheads like to pretend it doesn't contain.
Generally, the longer, the better, just under twenty hours. An hour would be really effective, releasing the vast majority of the THC.


----------



## Gamberro (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh, and don't forget, cooking releases major vapor trails, stanky stanky! Make sure any anti-MJ authorities are cleared out for a long while after you're done. Personally, I never notice, but that's because my house always stanks of skank.


----------



## starchland (Jan 31, 2008)

ok soudns good back to the drawing board for me.

also, urban dictionary has no definition of cannaflour...you should add to it!


----------



## starchland (Jan 31, 2008)

yeah sounds good man thanks...ok so cannaflour is just really finely ground green. and also thc(a) is bad...gotta look into that.


----------



## Gamberro (Jan 31, 2008)

Yezzir! I'm starting my own THC products business here in Rideau, Ontario. I'm doing really well, and I haven't even unleashed my favorite product yet!
THCA stands for tetrahydrocannabinolic acid. It contains things that cause cancer and all that crap, lots of bad chemicals. When you smoke it, the THCA evaporates harmlessly, and you only get a trace (under 1%) amount of it into your system. There's lots of ways that people screw up and get this in their systems, though, which is why I'm trying to get my dad to stop eating all my goddamn weed! Fuckin hippy.
If you ever need any advice in this area, hit me up; I get wierdly obsessed and happy when I talk about it. Pavlov's dogs or some shit.
As for Urban Dictionary, thanks for the heads up, I'm off to spread the Good News.


----------



## starchland (Jan 31, 2008)

crazy man very cool your in the same province rock on


----------



## starchland (Jan 31, 2008)

do you have a website or anything for your biz?


----------



## Gamberro (Jan 31, 2008)

Well, technically speaking, it's highly illegal, but I recently moved here from Philly, and Canada is Canada.......

Buddy, I think you just gave me a terrific idea.


----------



## Dannydee (Feb 1, 2008)

when you say add enough weed to get you high do you mean the amount of weed you smoke to get you high or the amount of weed u eat to get you high bc i wanna try cooking but ive only ever smoke weed so far


----------



## starchland (Feb 1, 2008)

Gamberro said:


> Well, technically speaking, it's highly illegal, but I recently moved here from Philly, and Canada is Canada.......
> 
> Buddy, I think you just gave me a terrific idea.


Canada is Canada everyone is chillin here


----------



## Gamberro (Feb 1, 2008)

Dannydee said:


> when you say add enough weed to get you high do you mean the amount of weed you smoke to get you high or the amount of weed u eat to get you high bc i wanna try cooking but ive only ever smoke weed so far


As much as you would smoke is the best starting point.


----------



## thelittlevan (Feb 15, 2008)

you might wanna try and add some under the cheese or between cheeses. (you would have to sandwhich the bud in).


----------



## goatamineHcL (Feb 17, 2008)

starchland said:


> they are called leary cakes...after timothy leary. however I never could get it to work. I would put some cheese on a cracker and then put some green on top and put it in the microwave until the cheese was bubbling...but it never worked for me. Im thinking I didnt get it hot enough to release the thc into the oils of the cheese. not sure...let us know how you do it



if that truye leary probably didnt have a microwave he probably did it in the oven


----------



## chocolate (Feb 22, 2008)

there was def microwaves in leary's time..


----------



## Smoke133 (Feb 22, 2008)

Does cooking make your oven smell like weed?


----------



## Gamberro (Feb 23, 2008)

Smoke133 said:


> Does cooking make your oven smell like weed?


From what I hear from other bakers, it makes your entire house stink of weed, but I wouldn't know, as mine always does.


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Feb 28, 2008)

Did any1 try the thing in the microwave?? I have also heard on Erowid that this 1 dude just put some raw weed on a cracker in some peanut butter and microwaved it and he got high as fuck. So I got a little extra weed left (almost 1 gram) so Im gonna try the microwave thing. Ill tell u later how it went.


----------



## chocolate (Feb 28, 2008)

howd that microwave project go?


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Mar 2, 2008)

chocolate said:


> howd that microwave project go?


I did the microwave thing 2 days ago. I definitely noticed a difference in how I felt, I got high but it was a little bit different than smoking it. Im not sure exactly how much weed I used though, Im guessing it was around 1.5 Gram total, which is less than most ppl would do. (keep in mind I have never done this before, but it still worked real good for me).

I got some small cookies (hard) and put enough peanut butter to cover the flat part of each cookie, then I put the weed on each one until I had 3 cookies and I put another cookie with peanut butter on the top to make 3 sandwiches. I had a tiny bit of weed left so I made 1 more sandwich. I put the cookies on a napkin and put them in the microwave for 2 mins on one side then flipped em over and did another 2 mins (this was more then enough to melt the peanut butter and heat it up good, nearly burnt the cookies though). I took em out and let em cool off.

1st I ate the one that only had a little weed in it, just to test it out. I waited about 30 mins and I felt a little high and was more relaxed, it was not much though. After that I ate 1 of the other cookies and after 40 more mins I was really high. I was surprised at how high I was after only eating such a small amount of weed. I stayed awake for around 2 hours and then I just went to sleep, and had some good dreams lol. I woke up 3 hours later and was still a little high but I felt really good. I have 1 cookie left, which I know now is more then enough to get high.


----------



## mrCRC420 (Mar 2, 2008)

i would have thought it wouldn't work considering that, with brownies, one has to boil the weed with butter to extract the THC... HOWEVER, I'm gonna try the cookie project because I love to be proven wrong 

good show m8!


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 7, 2008)

Just eat a nug my roomate used to do it in college to keep from getting hangover when we would go out drinking all night.. I never got hungover I think I smoked/smoke too much worked to my advantage


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2011)

starchland said:


> they are called leary cakes...after timothy leary. however I never could get it to work. I would put some cheese on a cracker and then put some green on top and put it in the microwave until the cheese was bubbling...but it never worked for me. Im thinking I didnt get it hot enough to release the thc into the oils of the cheese. not sure...let us know how you do it


The problem you are having is that you did it backwards. First the cracker, then break up the bud evenly and put it on the cracker, distributed evenly, then the cheese on top. Put it in the microwave for thirty seconds or until the cheese is really melted and bubbly on top of the bud. If the cheese is on top, the cannibis leaves the bud and bonds to the cheese. If the cheese is underneath the bud, the cannibis is weekened from vaporizing in to the air, sort of like a vaporizer, and then you are left with nothing but a cracker with melted cheese and really week stuff. Cheese on top!


----------

